# Any good frozen meals out there?



## Doublebase (May 9, 2010)

Sometimes I don't have the time to pre-make my lunch (meal 3) for the next day at work.  I was just wondering if there are any good frozen meals out there that are actually healthy?  Something like an MRE (meal ready to eat), like what the military eat when they are out in the field.  Thanks.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2010)

guess not.


----------



## sassy69 (May 18, 2010)

Most of them are loaded w/ sodium and shit to keep them preserved.

There's some reason you can't do something like keep protein mix w/ you, mix it in w/ oatmeal or precook a bunch of meat so you just have to throw it in tupperware w/ some veggies or rice?

In an emergency you can gag down anything but if you have more frequent days that you can't make meals, I'd come up w/ a better plan B.


----------



## Phineas (May 18, 2010)

Why don't you start making meals in bulk? You can freeze pasta meals. I sometimes make a 1000g pack of pasta, portion it into servings of about 
150g and then freeze them. It's convenient and nutritious, and doesn't take any longer than making one normal serving of pasta. It's just a better use of my time.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Why don't you start making meals in bulk? You can freeze pasta meals. I sometimes make a 1000g pack of pasta, portion it into servings of about
> 150g and then freeze them. It's convenient and nutritious, and doesn't take any longer than making one normal serving of pasta. It's just a better use of my time.


 
werd! I make bulk chili-con-carne, freeze portions. It's the way to go.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 21, 2010)

Usually I bring leftovers to work but if I dont have any and need a quick microwave meal,  I eat the Michelina's lean gourmet meals. They are only about $1.00 each and there is quite a bit of food in them.  I have been hooked on the "Santa Fe style rice and beans".  I also throw in 2 hard boiled eggs with these meals just for some extra protein.


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Nice recommendation Phineas.  I was going to say the same thing.  When I make lasagna from scratch I always over produce.  I then portion them out to Tupperware or glad containers and freeze.  They keep for 3 months easy.  

The best thing to keep in mind is freezing things temperately if possible.  This way it cooks fast without over cooking in the microwave, otherwise you have to reheat and thaw one large ice chunk.  

Any meal made at home and frozen will be 10K times better than any store bought crap loaded tv dinner.


----------

